# Has anyone ever purchased an app from android market using Indian Debit cards ?



## giprabu (May 8, 2012)

When i tried to purchase an app from android market, it always say that ''transaction failed. card could not be accepted"

Why is it so ? I have a HDFC bank debit card. It happened to one of my friend too. But when my friend tried to purchase an app using his uncle's card (who is from U.S), he was able to purchase ... 

Where exactly the problem is ..?


----------



## MANOfJosh (May 8, 2012)

giprabu said:


> When i tried to purchase an app from android market, it always say that ''transaction failed. card could not be accepted"
> 
> Why is it so ? I have a HDFC bank debit card. It happened to one of my friend too. But when my friend tried to purchase an app using his uncle's card (who is from U.S), he was able to purchase ...
> 
> Where exactly the problem is ..?



Works with HDFC Credit Card though.


----------



## amjath (May 8, 2012)

Only credit cards since it is international transaction


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (May 8, 2012)

I have done transaction with my debit card on play store .
I think ur card is limited to national transaction you should contact ur nearest bank to reissue the international debit card.


----------



## RCuber (May 9, 2012)

I have Google checkout configured to my Axis bank debit card (intl) , works fine..


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

ico said:


> yup, it's exactly like "if they work, you can use them."
> 
> Bippukt has given the reason.
> 
> ...



^^

Credit Card will work 100%. 95% Desi Debit cards won't work. Axis Bank "Visa" Debit Card works 100%.


----------



## maddy1205 (May 9, 2012)

used HDFC Debit card..woked fine.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2012)

Axis Bank debit card works fine. Could easily make transactions with Google Checkout. This card works fine even on iTunes App store and also on Steam.


----------



## giprabu (May 9, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> I have done transaction with my debit card on play store .
> I think ur card is limited to national transaction you should contact ur nearest bank to reissue the international debit card.



even mine is an international debit card only.


----------



## ico (May 9, 2012)

Mention if it is "Visa" or "MasterCard"...

Till date, i'm yet to see any Desi International "MasterCard" Debit Card working on international online stores. Same with Maestro. Maestro never works.

Credit Cards work 100% though.


----------



## giprabu (May 9, 2012)

^^ its a visa card.


----------



## amjath (May 9, 2012)

Mine is RBS debit card [salary card] fit for nothing card. Most debit cards are international permit it did not flash me my bad sorry


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

amjath said:


> Mine is RBS debit card [salary card] fit for nothing card. Most debit cards are international permit it did not flash me my bad sorry



Isn't RBS supposed to be an international Bank?


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2012)

I have a Citibank Maestro debit card from my salary account. Any hope?


----------



## montsa007 (May 15, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a Citibank Maestro debit card from my salary account. Any hope?



Citibank card should work in all aspects 
Its an International Bank.


----------



## ico (May 15, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have a Citibank Maestro debit card from my salary account. Any hope?



No hope. Maestro sucks and doesn't work anywhere online except for Desi online dealers. It won't work on Google market.



amjath said:


> Mine is RBS debit card [salary card] fit for nothing card. Most debit cards are international permit it did not flash me my bad sorry


"International" logic is wrong for desi debit cards on international online stores. An International desl debit card will work in a foreign ATM, but it is likely to screw up on foreign online stores because of VbV/3D Securecode made compulsory by RBI. Only few banks have their implementation right.


----------



## mrintech (May 16, 2012)

Get International Debit Card powered by VISA


----------



## PRKstg (Jun 12, 2015)

ico said:


> Mention if it is "Visa" or "MasterCard"...
> 
> Till date, i'm yet to see any Desi International "MasterCard" Debit Card working on international online stores. Same with Maestro. Maestro never works.
> 
> Credit Cards work 100% though.



ICICI Bank Rubyx card (VISA) with EMV Chip works fine on all merchants Indian and Abroad.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

This is the sole reason I got SBI international debit card powered by VISA.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> This is the sole reason I got SBI international debit card powered by VISA.


and it works ?

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> This is the sole reason I got SBI international debit card powered by VISA.


and it works ?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> and it works ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



The card was indeed accepted by both google play and paypal.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 23, 2015)

Only EMV chip debit cards will work for international transactions


----------



## $hadow (Jun 23, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Only EMV chip debit cards will work for international transactions



Most of the new international depit card emv chip based.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Most of the new international depit card emv chip based.



Yup coz it's an RBI directive to switch everyone from magstripe cards to chip ones. Btw, has anyone experienced fraudulent transactions on their cards? 
I often hear from people who got their money stolen via online txn as they revealed their sensitive card information to someone claiming them to be bank official on a freaking phone call!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 23, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Yup coz it's an RBI directive to switch everyone from magstripe cards to chip ones. Btw, has anyone experienced fraudulent transactions on their cards?
> I often hear from people who got their money stolen via online txn as they revealed their sensitive card information to someone claiming them to be bank official on a freaking phone call!



Those people just fall for the trap. I got a call a few days ago and they offered me goodies of worth 55k + 1 thailand trip and all this for 6.5k and by providing them my card number and cvv. So I told that guy that Sir if you call me next time I will find you and kill you.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Those people just fall for the trap. I got a call a few days ago and they offered me goodies of worth 55k + 1 thailand trip and all this for 6.5k and by providing them my card number and cvv. So I told that guy that Sir if you call me next time I will find you and kill you.



If you think its a fraudster calling then report to your nearest police station assuming that nearby police is helpful


----------



## $hadow (Jun 23, 2015)

theterminator said:


> If you think its a fraudster calling then report to your nearest police station assuming that nearby police is helpful



Nah I am not much of a police person.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Nah I am not much of a police person.



Some people fall so easily, the caller says I'm calling from the bank & your card will be blocked unless you tell your card , pin no etc & bang money stolen! Mostly these scamsters purchase something from Amazon,fk or recharge mobile.


----------



## amjath (Jun 23, 2015)

Dont you guys have OTP enabled for credit cards and debit cards. I usually have otp for all my cards. Even though you provide them the details how will they make transaction unless it is a international transaction. 

Also check which number are they calling from? It should be landline not mobile!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep I have backed few Kickstarter projects


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with Kotak Mahindra or HDFC debit cards ?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Some people fall so easily, the caller says I'm calling from the bank & your card will be blocked unless you tell your card , pin no etc & bang money stolen! Mostly these scamsters purchase something from Amazon,fk or recharge mobile.



That's the thing, banks are dyeing to get customers to use cards as a sole option, they ain't going to do anything like that without the request of the concerned customer.


----------

